# Flying Scotsman (and Billy Connolly...)



## caravanman (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi,

Interesting short item on restoration of Flying Scotsman steam locomotive :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33584691

Talking of Scotsmen, I don't know if Billy Connolly is well known in USA, but he is an interesting character, a raconteur, musician and actor.

It was announced recently that he is to appear in a tv series riding the trains throughout America... Should be interesting to compare his experiences with that of joe public...

Ed.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 19, 2015)

Very cool! I love old steam locos, and that one is iconic.

And I know I have seen Billy Connolly in something, but can't remember where. I wonder what network his series will appear on? I don't have cable or satellite (don't watch enough TV), and I only receive Public Television here.


----------



## leemell (Jul 19, 2015)

Billy is a delightful man and will really be looking forward to his remarks. Any info on who is making this and where it will broadcast?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 19, 2015)

Ah! Here's where I saw Billy Connolly (and was impressed enough to remember him): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1441951/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_5

Very enjoyable movie.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 19, 2015)

My favorite bit of Billy Connolly is his narration of Mike Oldfield's "The Bell" from _Tubular Bells II_.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeSa1ufIrJY


----------

